# Dawson Forest trout rules



## blackbear

When can the trout on dawson forest wma"amicalola" be kept and when are they catch and release only?
Whats the best fly to use up there & Can corn also be used?
Iam going to be fishing north of highway 52 bridge..also whats going on at that bridge?It was blocked off last weekend so no one could get down to the parking area...


----------



## 35 Whelen

Delayed Harvest Streams
Anglers fishing delayed harvest streams must 
release all trout immediately and use and 
possess only artificial lures with one single 
hook per lure from Nov. 1–May 14 annually. 
The use of additional “dropper” lures on one 
line is permitted as long as each lure contains 
one single hook. These restrictions do not apply 
from May 15–Oct. 31 of each year. The following 
streams are delayed harvest streams:
• Amicalola Creek from County road 192 
(Steele Bridge road) downstream to GA 
Hwy 53.  
Visit www.gofishgeorgia.com to see maps 
of Delayed Harvest Streams and learn more 
about this program.

DAWSON COUNTY
(S) Amicalola Cr. watershed upstream from 
Dawson Co rd. 192 (Steele Bridge rd) which 
is first bridge upstream from GA Hwy 53; 
Amicalola Cr. tributaries from GA Hwy 53 
upstream to Dawson Co rd. 192 (Steele Bridge 
rd); Nimblewill Cr. watershed; Shoal Cr. watershed upstream from the mouth of Burt Cr.; 
Sweetwater Cr. watershed.
(Yr) Amicalola Cr. from Dawson Co rd. 192 
(Steele Bridge rd) downstream to GA Hwy 
53; Anderson Cr. watershed, Long Swamp Cr. 
watershed.


----------



## Jimmy Harris

The parking lot at Hwy. 52 was being renovated.


----------



## Coastie

Jimmy Harris said:


> The parking lot at Hwy. 52 was being renovated.



You may still park at either end of the bridge and walk down the embankment to the river and then go upstream to the delayed harvest section or downstream to the anything goes, trout season all year long section. On the other hand you may go to steele bridge and fish above the bridge on annual trout stream regulations or below the bridge on delayed harvest rules until May 16. Anything above steele bridge is open under annual stream rules until October 31. Wooly Boogers are always good on the Amicalola as well as nymphs of most any design, beyond that you will have to ask the trout.


----------

